# Demonic Possession



## Katzndogz

It might be a fake IF medical personnel, Children's Services case workers and the police didn't witness it themselves.

Strange events lead Ind. family to resort to exorcism


----------



## Delta4Embassy

It's real. But what a demon is is the question. If you believe in demons being some supernatural beings that can take control of our bodies robbing us of free will, um no not really. But what our bodies can do when we believe they can baffles scientists to this day. So if you believe in demons and possession, you may well find yourself being possessed one day. But it's just a variation of the placebo effect.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Eye-witnesses by the by are the worst things to rely on. Ask people involved in shooting rampages what they saw and you'll see this demonstrated clearly.


----------



## Katzndogz

Delta4Embassy said:


> Eye-witnesses by the by are the worst things to rely on. Ask people involved in shooting rampages what they saw and you'll see this demonstrated clearly.



What eye witnesses may disagree on are details.   The color of someone's shirt, whether they were standing to the right or the left.   They don't disagree on the event.   If there is a shooting rampage, the eye witnesses never disagree that there was a shooting.

Add to that, this isn't a single event.   There are several events.  Some witnessed by the police, some by medical personnel at the hospital and some by social workers.  All at different times.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

What we relate after an incident is shaped by what we already believe. If you believe in demonic possession and see a strange event, you'll allow for the possibility of demonic possession whereas someone who doesn't believe in it will describe the event differently. If you believe in Bigfoot and hear a snapping twig in the forest you might think it's Bigfoot where I"d think it's a bear or other large animal.

Consequently, eye-witness testimony is incredibly unreliable. What you do for a living doesn't change how psychology works. Nor does it make your account more or less reliable. If I ever see an event where my only conclusion is 'demonic (supernatural beings) possession' take it to the bank because I don't believe in supernatural anything. 

There's 'natural' (everything native to the planet Earth,) and 'extranatural' (everything native to the rest of the universe, but not necessarily native to this particular planet.) But there's nothing in-between like supernatural, paranatural, or anything else. If science can't prove it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## freedombecki

The only demons are bad decisions.


----------



## Chuckt

So a "Christian" family is Catholic, reaches out to a Psychic (against the Christian faith) and the news article looks like they let the family write it. 

Why didn't the officer have his picture taken?

Where are the people standing behind these statements?  There aren't any factual statements by people willing to be quoted.

This is yellow journalism.

There are theological problems here.

I believe in demons but I'm not buying this story.  It seems like they took the blinds or curtain down for a picture so that a man can be photographed in the window.  I find that suspicious.

There is a lack of information in this news article.


----------



## Chuckt

Delta4Embassy said:


> Eye-witnesses by the by are the worst things to rely on. Ask people involved in shooting rampages what they saw and you'll see this demonstrated clearly.



What eye witnesses?  No one else was willing to go on camera except the family and the priest.

If I told the press you said something you didn't, and if you didn't stand up and say you said it, does it make it a fact?  The only testimony I heard was from the family and the priest.


----------



## Indofred

I bought a vampire motorcycle.


----------



## Politico

No it might be fake because it's not real.


----------



## Chuckt

Did anyone notice she sold the house to someone who was into ghost sightings?  If the person has a commercial interest (I believe he allegedly does), it is allegedly about money so that is what it is about.  He isn't going to buy a house that doesn't have publicity.  The house sold for $35,000.

The exorcism was done by a priest and it was non-Biblical.  Why?  Because there is a kind of demon that only can come out by prayer and fasting.

Matthew 17:19	 	Then came the disciples to Jesus apart, and said, Why could not we cast him out?

Matthew 17:21	 	Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.

There are other non-Biblical reasons why the whole thing is untrue but I'm saving them for the next time I'm really challenged by someone.


----------



## Abishai100

*Self-Image Laundry*

We see in Hollywood (USA) movies such as "The Exorcist" (1973) that society seems intrigued by the way that so-called 'demons' communicate to humanity or how they actually use language.

We see in Hollywood (USA) movies such as "Ghost in the Machine" (1993) that society seems intrigued by the way that manmade gadgets and civilization wonders contain deep and enigmatic system frailties.

Maybe demons reside in a place where the human mind is naturally curious about the advantageousness of self-gain.  Many accounts of demonic possession seem to refer to anxieties about everyday labors.

Could the American comic book, which presents self-image idealization symbols of strength enhancement and which presents avatars such as Wolverine (Marvel Comics), a super-genetic man-creature with hunting prowess, and Poison Ivy (DC Comics), a female scientist-turned-ecoterrorist, capture modern age consumerism culture (i.e., eTrade) related anxieties about self-control?




Pazuzu - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Piss Bucket

Delta4Embassy said:


> It's real. But what a demon is is the question. If you believe in demons being some supernatural beings that can take control of our bodies robbing us of free will, um no not really. But what our bodies can do when we believe they can baffles scientists to this day. So if you believe in demons and possession, you may well find yourself being possessed one day. But it's just a variation of the placebo effect.



Tee hee!!


----------



## Abishai100

*The Golden Arm*

Here's a demon tale for the modern age:

"The famous folk tale of the haunting Golden Arm tells the story of a person whose spouse who had an artificial limb made of pure gold but who died motivates the person to go to the grave of the spouse to cut off the golden arm and take it home to melt it down into sellable gold.

However, the ghost of the spouse visits the mischievous and greedy person and demands that the sacred golden arm be returned to the grave in respect of the dead."

-----------------------


Our society is filled with finance scandals such as the insider-trading Enron fiasco.

There are demons of gold running around in today's world, and the Golden Arm is the new age prescription for a timeless interest in perception haunted exorcism.





The Golden Arm - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr. H.

Chuckt said:


> Did anyone notice she sold the house to someone who was into ghost sightings?  If the person has a commercial interest (I believe he allegedly does), it is allegedly about money so that is what it is about.  He isn't going to buy a house that doesn't have publicity.  The house sold for $35,000.
> 
> The exorcism was done by a priest and it was non-Biblical.  Why?  Because there is a kind of demon that only can come out by prayer and fasting.
> 
> Matthew 17:19         Then came the disciples to Jesus apart, and said, Why could not we cast him out?
> 
> Matthew 17:21         Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.
> 
> There are other non-Biblical reasons why the whole thing is untrue but I'm saving them for the next time I'm really challenged by someone.


How could she have sold her landlord's house? 

Watch the video. 

I saw some mighty scary shit from my younger brother over the years, but it wasn't anything that Haldol or Lithium couldn't fix.


----------



## DriftingSand

I'm always skeptical of stories about demon possession and exorcism but I also believe that demons exist and that possession has taken place. So I'm not discounting the OP's story but, since I am a skeptic, I would need to see things for myself before forming a personal opinion.


----------



## Indofred

Demonic possession is really handy.
Yes judge, I did it but ........

Institutions for the mentally ill have better food than prisons.


----------



## Grandma

The demonic code of conduct states that only those that are willing can be possessed - in other words, a contract of sorts has to be entered into with an adult of reasonably sound mind.

Much of possession theory is just crazy people and attention whores.


----------

